

Mobile is eating the world - gdi2290
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2014/10/28/presentation-mobile-is-eating-the-world

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mobile+eating+world#!/story/foreve...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mobile+eating+world#!/story/forever/0/mobile%20eating%20world)

